# RIP, William Finegan



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Just want to let you guys know my father, William Finegan, passed away at 65 on June 11th, 2012, from a 4 month battle with a rare blood disease.
Sorry for the late notice but I have been busy dealing with his estate and setting my mother up with a proper trust fund for her to keep her going.
I know some of you have met him and had conversations with him online/email and at diamondhead, he was a true train lover, and the reason I am so passionate in the hobby today.
I will miss him dearly.

His Obituary 

Andrew Finegan


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew

Sorry to hear of your father's passing, my heart felt condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

My sincere condolences to you and your family Andrew.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew; 

So sorry to learn of your loss. It is always hard to lose a parent, no matter how old they are. I still miss my Mom and Dad every day, but I cherish their memories. I know you will cherish your memories of your father as well. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew
Ryan and I know what it is like to have a great father/son relationship and enjoy the hobby together. We can only image the impact for you, sorry for the lost of your father.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

My condolences, Andrew. May your greiving process be complete and wonderful memories linger.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew, my sympathy to you and your family. 

Larry


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Very sorry to hear. Our condolences. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew, all our sympathies. I lost my father last fall so I know what you're going through. I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

So sorry for your loss, I know it's hard to lose a parent at any age. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

My condolences to you and your family Andrew.


----------



## TonyLou (Sep 3, 2009)

Dear Andrew, so sorry to heard that your dad was passed away. Hope everything about of you are recovering fast and going on right track soon. Tony in Hong Kong.


----------

